
Humans can only live so long, and we’re nearing the limit, researchers say - InInteraction
https://www.statnews.com/2016/10/05/human-lifespan-limits/
======
InInteraction
“We don’t know yet what the impact will be of new pharmaceuticals, new
technologies,” said David Sinclair, an aging researcher at Harvard Medical
School. “The past doesn’t predict the future when it comes to technology.”

------
scitroll
Really cool dataviz in this story that let's you see populations from 28
different countries age over the last 50 years.

